# For Sale



## wcooper (Aug 4, 2009)

I have a few extra Jaconette Birmingham Rollers for sale. Check out my profile under the "Our Birmingham Rollers" album. The photos will have prices, age, color, etc. Thanks

Lavander, Red Slate, Blue Splash


----------

